# First steps on road to Canada!



## Malc1200 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi folks been lurking around the site for a couple of weeks so thought I`d better contribute......
OK here`s the plan My wife and I are looking at moving to Canada
I`m a truck driver and I know I`d have to pass the driving tests in B.C. though not in Alberta. I was wondering if I got a job in Alberta and transferred my licence,if for some reason we wanted to relocate to B.C. would the `new`Canadian licence be valid op would we still have to do the driving tests.
I`m not to worried about passing in B.C. as am confident I could do it. Just wondered as the two are our preferred Province`s.
Thanks in advance.....btw am going to Emigration Show in March anything I relly need to check out?


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Once you have a canadian license you can change it in any province to that provincial license, with you being a truck driver you will get work in alberta but be forewarned that they normally look for people with mountain experience as they do runs from alberta to b.c and you have to run through the rocky mountains, you could find work but you will be have to go around to the companies and explain your experience and go from there, als quite a few of the jobs also involve running to the u.s.a. so be prepard that most of the jobs will involve nights away, the main places for driving work in alberta are calgary and edmonton.
you also have to remember that the trucks are different over there, not flat nose like the uk, they are bigger and longer as the trailers are as well, the standard trailer there is 53 feet long so with the truck being longer and the trailer your looking at least 15 feet longer then the uk, there not really any harder to drive you just have to remember there longer for turning corners..... if you hae any other question l will do my best to answer what i can.cheers


----------



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

*Truck Drivers*

Hi,

My wife and I attended the Emigrate show at Coventry last October. A lady called Julie Parry was one of the 'key speakers' there. She is a Realtor/Relocation consultant based in Alberta. She emigrated from the UK a few years ago.

When I spoke to her, she mentioned that she has good contacts with truck companies. She said that if you have at least three years experience Class 1, it would be very easy to pick up jobs in Alberta and BC. Her website is julieparry dot com. Check out her 'Useful Links' section on her website.

Kind regards,

Rob.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

Malc1200 said:


> Hi folks been lurking around the site for a couple of weeks so thought I`d better contribute......
> OK here`s the plan My wife and I are looking at moving to Canada
> I`m a truck driver and I know I`d have to pass the driving tests in B.C. though not in Alberta. I was wondering if I got a job in Alberta and transferred my licence,if for some reason we wanted to relocate to B.C. would the `new`Canadian licence be valid op would we still have to do the driving tests.
> I`m not to worried about passing in B.C. as am confident I could do it. Just wondered as the two are our preferred Province`s.
> Thanks in advance.....btw am going to Emigration Show in March anything I relly need to check out?


Every province issues its own drivers license. YOu would have to get a new one. Why not just move to BC initially. It will save you the hassle of changing, because I bet you eventually want to move there anyway.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Try this web site Julie Parry there is a section on truck drivers!
Hope it helps


----------



## Malc1200 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well thanks for the info everyone!
Jen45- Yeah the trucks are huge over there aren`t they! I know I`ll have to do nights away but I`ve done this in the UK so I`m fine with that.

androb-I`ll certainly check out Julie Parry if she`s at the show.Cheers 

dstan- I was thinking like you too B.C is where we really want to be but it depends on job opps in the first instance.

MandyB- I`ll certainly check out the site.

Thankss again everyone:clap2:


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Malc1200 said:


> Well thanks for the info everyone!
> Jen45- Yeah the trucks are huge over there aren`t they! I know I`ll have to do nights away but I`ve done this in the UK so I`m fine with that.
> 
> androb-I`ll certainly check out Julie Parry if she`s at the show.Cheers
> ...


Your Welcome!! Good luck to you in your relocation and job search.
Its amazing how many people are going to Canada and this site lets us know that we are all in the same boat....kinda reassuring that we are not alone in our thinking. My hubby will be looking for driving jobs too in ontario. He misses the big shiny trucks unlike in the UK!! LOL
anyways keep in touch and let us know how things are progressing.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Malc

I know for a class 5 (2 axle vehicles) you would need to have 2 years residence in another province in Canada to exchange your licence. Unfortunately, there isn't a reciprocal agreement between BC and the UK, so testing is required.

Here are 2 links from the ICBC website that will provide the information to get a BC driver's licence...

ICBC | Moving to B.C. from another province

ICBC | Types and classes of driver?s licences in B.C.

Cheers

Oggy


----------



## Malc1200 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well thats excellent info Oggy thanks for the links.
Am in very early stages of research at the moment. Saving like crazy
Will keep checking the site. Thanks everyone:thumb:


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

No problem, Malc... hope the links help! If you have any questions regarding insurance in BC, feel free to drop me a note & I'll try to provide answers. 

Oggy


----------

